# Revolver Season



## 2sigs (Sep 8, 2007)

I have found that over the years I tend to shoot the self loaders less when there is Snow on the ground.

So I Call it *Revolver Season *
It is nearing that time here in Minnesota that I prefer to not dig around looking for brass, But to enjoy quality time with my wheel guns.

I have recently picked up a early 50s S&W K22 and I believe we will get very aquinted soon :smt052

So enjoy "Revolver Season" and be safe

-2sigs


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's never revolver season at my house. :mrgreen::numbchuck:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

You don't know what you're missing Beefo! Everyone should have some revolvers. They are not necessarily the best for night fighting, but they are tops in the field and utterly reliable. And there's an excellent point made by 2sigs about digging around for brass in the snow.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> You don't know what you're missing Beefo! Everyone should have some revolvers. They are not necessarily the best for night fighting, but they are tops in the field and utterly reliable. And there's an excellent point made by 2sigs about digging around for brass in the snow.


I have shot my share of revolvers, and just never really took a liking to it. I don't know what it is, but I can't shoot them nearly as accurate as semi-autos either. It's probably because I've shot semi-autos from the beginning, but I don't know what it is. I may buy one down the road as a mountain gun but that will be a ways from now. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I wish I had the opportunity to shoot in the snow!

Many years ago we had some snow that stayed on the ground for a few days. Went out to a local creek and found a chunk of ice about the size of a double mattress. Reduced it to ice cubes before the day was over.

Last year we had some snow on a Saturday that was real pretty but melted off the same day.

Bob Wright


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have much snow here in N. TX which is a good thing considering how people drive in this area.

Went to the range with my new to me Ruger Security Six yesterday and was much more accurate with it than my semi-auto.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&W revolvers are the best
depending on your circumstances finding the brass is a pain
especially when you reload
it does make it much easier


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> I wish I had the opportunity to shoot in the snow!
> 
> Many years ago we had some snow that stayed on the ground for a few days. Went out to a local creek and found a chunk of ice about the size of a double mattress. Reduced it to ice cubes before the day was over.
> 
> ...


wanna house swap for a few weeks in about 1-1/2 months? plenty of snow here then....usually....:smt033

course with my luck it would be 50's up here and snow in Tn. Last (and only) time i was in Tn (about 2 years ago this march). i just made it out on my flight because of snow in Memphis. Got route to a dely in NC.


----------

